# Great Lakes Slot Car Series



## EPE_79 (Oct 15, 2012)

Good news, www.Greatlakesslotcarseries.com has been updated to show all the upcoming events and current rules stop by and check it out. 

Medora Ave. Raceway- Portage Indiana

Jungle Park Raceway- Beecher Ill.

ZBT Speedway- Lowell, Indiana.

Poor White Boy Raceway- Lowell, Indiana

Park Lane Hobbies- Dyer Indiana 

Sorry for the delay with the update I had family in town all weekend.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

We realize you have a wife,job and relatives and a general life besides and including slot cars.Thanks for the update I will now be able to sleep tonight.:wave:


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm a little confuse You can run Tured stack arms in Indy/ Hot Rod but not in Skinny tire?


----------



## EPE_79 (Oct 15, 2012)

Brixmix said:


> I'm a little confuse You can run Tured stack arms in Indy/ Hot Rod but not in Skinny tire?


you can run them in skinny as well we are in the process of updating those rules as well.


----------



## EPE_79 (Oct 15, 2012)

Skinny Tire rules updated www.greatlakesslotcarseries.com

1-15-13


----------



## dasarch (Jan 9, 2013)

*Great Lake Slotcar Series*

Is there an overall schedule, other than the dates listed on the individual track pages. Also, some addresses would help to navigate...


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

dasarch said:


> Is there an overall schedule, other than the dates listed on the individual track pages. Also, some addresses would help to navigate...


There is no official schedule,the races are planned at the convenience of the track owners.And as far as the address goes all but one are private residences and speaking for myself only,I would not want my address on the website I would rather send it via pm.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I agree on the addresses. If you wish to come to a race, a PM will get you here. Are you involved with any racing in your area? I know of some racers around Naperville.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

brownie374 said:


> There is no official schedule,the races are planned at the convenience of the track owners.And as far as the address goes all but one are private residences and speaking for myself only,I would not want my address on the website I would rather send it via pm.


:dude: Ditto :dude:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

there will be races at park lane hobbies in dyer IN on US 30 this friday at 7 pm u r welcome to come and run.:wave:


----------



## EPE_79 (Oct 15, 2012)

Race Results updated Rules updated...site is now french friendly....


1-21-13


----------

